# HELP mold in Bathroom



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So I have a mold issue in my bathroom. Its on the ceiling along the outside wall. Two weeks ago I bleached it and I thought I took care of it. It is now Back. I assume its in the wood and now Im toast and will have to replace a lot of stuff I don't want too. BUT I was wondering if I can clean it again and use Kilz or another anti microbial sealer and then paint it. Is it a waste of time or will it work? Any experience or thoughts?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

There are industrial mold killers you can buy. They work if you change the conditions in the infected areas. If you have no/poor ventilation in your bathroom that is your cause and needs to be fixed before treatment can begin.

That or rip all the drywall out and replace with green board and a good kitchen/bathroom paint.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Siamons-Inter...-Ounce/dp/B000UVGHQK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Im thinking of getting some of this


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Grimm said:


> There are industrial mold killers you can buy. They work if you change the conditions in the infected areas. If you have no/poor ventilation in your bathroom that is your cause and needs to be fixed before treatment can begin.
> 
> That or rip all the drywall out and replace with green board and a good kitchen/bathroom paint.


You beat me to it! This is very good advise.....:congrat:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

RevWC said:


> You beat me to it! This is very good advise.....:congrat:


I have dealt with this issue in 2 different rentals we have lived in. The first the mold was there before we moved in. The WHOLE bathroom got remodeled.  The second was fresh paint on mold that bled through after a few months. All the owner did was slap even more paint on the mold to cover it. We moved.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Vinegar does a good job of killing mold also.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought an ozone machine and it killed--at least it looks like it-- the black mold we had in a bathroom. No regrowth in months.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

If you use Kilz, get the oil-based formula instead of the latex. Works so much better - the pluses waaaay outweigh any negatives of using oil based paint.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

In addition to the mold treatment and ventilation, you can get a dehumidifier and and run it in the bathroom. That should keep the moisture down enough to prevent it from reinvading after you get rid of it.

I dont know how much the dehumidifiers are are now but about 10 years ago we got one(room size) from Home Depot that was about $150.00 and its still running fine. Sometimes during the humid parts of summer it will run 24/7 without problems.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I had mold. I had to replace the sheetrock and the vapor barrier. If you get that far into it check your insulation as well. You have condensation on a cold wall so you might want to consider adding an inch or two of closed cell rigid foam board under the new sheetrock. Ventilation and/or dehumidification may also help.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks all. Im going to try the veniger this weekend


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dawn Dish soap works too, so does 3% hydrogen peroxide.We just did the house and van with peroxide a few months ago, all mold and mildew is gone from home and auto.

I'll see if I can find the site. Heres one but there are lots of sites telling you how to use natural cleaners.

www.housewifehowtos.com


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry BB, I didn't see the part about the ceiling. You may want to crawl into the attic and check for mold up there also. While you are up there check for a weakness in the insulation. If you don't figure out the cause you will not ever cure the problem. A customer of mine had someone else replace the sheetrock in a stairwell. A year later he had the mold back and came to me for advice. After some discussion we figured out that they boiled a lot of their meals. I got him to turn on his ventilation system, already equipped with a humidistat, and I heard no further complaints. 

The mold is a symptom of too much humidity and a cold ceiling. I think your answer will include better ventilation and more insulation. Killing the mold is necessary but if you don't cure the cause it will continue to return.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When we bought out home and gutted the basement we found some mold on the walls (cinder block). We used trisodium phosphate (TSP), water and bleach in a weed sprayer. 3 months later when the upstairs remodeling was done and we began working on the basement there was still not a single spot of mold on the walls. We put two coats of drylok on the walls then a coat of Kilz. The only place not studded and sheetrock is the maintenance room and that will is still mold free 10 years later.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

bleach will obviously kill the mold but like others have said it can always come back unless problem is solved. Just a FYI exterior house paints contain a mildicide and can be used indoors.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with the above posts. the thing you really have to do is DRY the place out. If the wall is an outside wall be sure to check your roof line to be sure you are not getting rain water leaking back under your shingles. Also check your water lines to be sure you do not have a leak in a pipe in the wall. If your home is several years old the foundation may have settled and caused pipes to leak. Slow leaks are the worst since they go on and on before they finally go full blast.


----------

